# Would you use a 30 year old crib?



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

I've been offered my Dh's (and his brother, and two cousin's) crib for the baby. I think the idea is really, really neat but then I looked at all the safety websites and now I'm scared to death of ANY crib because of recalls and new safety guidelines.









The crib is 30 years old. It is solid wood, American made (if that means anything), has all the original parts which are metal and intact. There are no cut outs at the ends. It is a drop-side crib. It will be refinished for me and painted with a baby-safe paint. It is on wheels but they will be removed.

The baby will be co-sleeping and this crib will be in the baby's room. So it's going to be used, I imagine, for naps if baby is overstimulated with being in the living area of the house. I can imagine having the baby transition into their own room at around 6 months old however neither Dh or I stopped co-sleeping until we were about 5 (which I'm open to) so who knows how I'm going to get the kiddo into their own room when neither Dh or I did it! So there's a good chance that any crib will get little, if any, use.

Would you use this crib?

If not, why? And what makes a new crib better when so many are recalled?

If yes, is there anything else you'd have done to the crib before you used it?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

yes, I personally would.

I wouldn't use a 30 year old MATTRESS... but I wouldn't have an issue with a 30 year old crib that has been updated and made safe for baby according to todays safety standards. (just look up those safety standards to make sure it does fall within them, such as how far apart the side bars are and such)


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I would use it, if it met some basic standards. I'd definitely do the soda can test first (can you fit a soda can between the slats)

Here are some other safety tests you can perform....
http://babyproducts.about.com/od/rec...tiquecribs.htm

We coslept until the kids were almost two years old... so I wouldn't be as concerned about some issue with a 9-12 month (or even 6 month old) vs. a newborn. I'm also not totally on board with all safety standards... like I would use bumper pads (if we ever owned a crib... still waiting).... but I know some people consider them a safety hazard.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

The two things I would make sure of would be lead paint (test) and bar spacing. If both those were good, then I'd keep it.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dannic* 
The two things I would make sure of would be lead paint (test) and bar spacing. If both those were good, then I'd keep it.

Agreed!


----------



## Calleiah (Jun 22, 2009)

I actually AM using my old baby bed. It too was a very nice, very solid wood, with close slats and solid headboards. Sucker is so solid that I climbed INTO it with DD1 to lay down with her. It has a few new teeth marks since I used it as a baby, added by my two girls. I also have my old cradle, which matches the bed. Both meet and exceed safety guidelines for today. They just dont build em like they used to I guess!


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

with a new well fitting mattress and a breathable bumper i would. the main thing i would worry about is the space between the slats with a crib that old, they may be too far apart and a small baby could get stuck or get their heat stuck..

i used my grandfather (so an 82 year old crib) with both of my kids, it was repainted and the wheels removed and i covered the sides top to bottom with fleece (which tied on well below the mattress so they couldn't get under it) so there was no chance of my LOs getting stuck int he too far apart slats.. it was pretty cute too.. my kids also have giant heads so there wasn't really any danger because they never would have fit between the slats but i didn't know that before they were born when i did the fleece thing.. if you'd like to see a picture of it PM me.. it was was very easy and fleece is breathable, the only issue is that the way i attached it, it didnt come off for washing.. which was never an issue for us.. but it could be? also, neither of my kids have ever slept in a crib in their own room..







if you get to that point, where it is time for an older baby to be in his/her room and you are not comfortable with the crib, you could always get a new one then.. but since you may never end up in that position.. why buy one now?


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Cool!!

The crib has never had paint on it. It's a wood stain..(lead isn't in stain right?). I've had them check and bar spacing is fine...and even a bit closer together than some new cribs I've seen. I'm having FIL put it all together for me this week so I can go check it out. I'm 5'1/2 feet tall so I want to make sure I can actually reach into it!

More $$$ for diapers and nursing bras and that fancy diaper bag I want!!

I'm so happy!


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah, go for it!

I'm using a 40+ year old crib (I slept in it, as did my sis, and it was used when we got it), and I love it. So much character.

Ours has a few layers of paint on it, but none of them are lead-containing. The original finish was stain...I'd love to strip it down someday.

Plus it's just so fun to have something passed down like this. To make it even more special, my parents (and mom, who is now passed) are the ones who painted it for us when we decided to use it for our kids.







I plan on keeping it in case any of our kids want it!


----------



## mom2lucy (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm also using my old crib. We checked it for all the safety parameters and DH put all new hardware on it, and it's good to go. With DD1 she maybe slept in it a total of 10 times and I'm so thankful that I didn't spend $$$ on a new one.


----------



## bethanta (Jul 15, 2009)

My mom keeps wanting me to come check out my old crib that they kept forever. I'm gonna have to go over there sometime. I told her that we are planning on cosleeping and don't really have room for extra furniture that we don't plan to use, but we will still check it out in case we decide we want it later.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

You might want to post this in family safety. I think there is something about drop-side cribs you have to watch out for, but not sure what that is.


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

I used a 30 year old cradle for the first few weeks in our bedroom, but dd hardly ever slept in it. We quickly switched to a pack and play with bassinet level. It was neat to have her sleep where so many other babies in my family have slept, though. And this new babe may have to have his/her turn for a few nights as well.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the dropside recall had something to do with manufacturers using plastic parts these days. A crib with metal parts might be just fine. I'd look into it.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to LWAB


----------

